# Videos and Pics from the first HPDE at COTA!



## bigjae1976 (Feb 13, 2004)

The Driver's Edge just ran the first ever HPDE at the Circuit of the Americas. What a fantastic facility! Everything is first class about it. The garages even have bathrooms! The track definitely has some unique challenges to it that I have not seen on a track in Texas. Maybe even in the US.

Nonetheless, here are pics and videos...

2011 E90 M3 w/ DCT
Mods:
APEX ARC8 18x10 with 275/35R18 NT01s
Stoptech BBK
Dinan Stage 2 suspension with GC Camber plates
Dinan exhaust and pulleys
Schroth quickfit harness

Best Lap




















































































































Post track day...


----------

